# Sound Track help requested



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings everyone!

I wanted to give my gravesite a sad feeling and have some good instramental trax and I was wondering if anyone has the soundtrack for 'the corpse bride' movie...i think acouple of trax would fit the atmosphere perfectly. I would buy the cd but I really don't have the money to buy it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

we have been lookin on youtube for some gothic sounding music.. found some good stuff. I wont post the link because I believe their may be some nudity in part of one.. but look up gothic art.. very scary illustration.. maybe something like that.. also we have a dvd that we like to play but it is mostly electronica type music.. got it at kroger of all places


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Try finding some Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate they have lots of really good and creepy stuff to use.


----------

